# True Desktop Flash Client



## adm746 (Dec 6, 2011)

Ever get that annoying message "this device is not supported" in a flash player even when in dolphin desktop mode? This jazz works with Droid charge:

http://www.thriveforums.org/forum/toshiba-thrive-apps/3844-hulu-works-again-my-mod-flash-11-a.html


----------

